# Transport GA/SC/NC Sat, May 1st



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Need some transport help here for a black lab going to foster home in Fayetteville NC. 

I am crossposting this for a very good friend in GA that has a lab rescue and needs to get a dog to foster. Any members in the Carolinas that can help her?
Contact Sabrina at the email below. She does so much good for the dogs.
Thanks Kathi


Please Crosspost, and if you can please drive a leg!!!

Thank you so much!



Contact: Sabrina Sweeney, [email protected] please contact me ASAP and privately if you can help out! Please include your car/color, plates/state, phone/cellphone, rescue or veterinarian reference if I haven't worked with you before. This transport will be monitored and permission is granted to crosspost.





PASSENGER: Sadler

Breed: Labrador Retriever

Sex: Male

Age: 2

Altered: Yes

UTD on all vaccines

Temperament: very sweet

Personality/Energy: Sweet, quiet boy. A little shy.

Traveling with: leash/collar/id, health certificate, vet paperwork

TO: Fully-screened foster home

FROM: SOS Labrador Retriever Rescue [email protected]



Saturday May 1, 2010

Leg 1: Good Hope, GA to Crawfordville, GA. 57 miles. 1 Hour

Start 8:00am – 9:00am *Filled* Sabrina



Leg 2: Crawfordville, GA to Augusta, GA. 57 miles. 1 Hour

Start: 9:15 – 10:15 *Needed*



Leg 3: Augusta, GA. to Colombia, SC. 77miles. 1 Hour 20 minutes

Start: 10:30- 11:50 *Needed*



Leg 4: Colombia, SC. to Bishopville, SC. 57 miles. 1 Hour

Start 12:05 – 1:05 *Needed*



Leg 5: Bishopville, SC. to Dillon, SC. 57 miles. 1 Hour.

Start: 1:20 – 2:20 *Needed*



Leg 6: Dillon, SC. To Fayetteville, NC. 61 miles. 1 Hour 10 minutes.

Start: 2:35 – 3:35 *Needed*



Foster to Pick up in Fayetteville, NC.



FROM: SOS Labrador Retriever Rescue 

Contact: Sabrina Sweeney, [email protected]

COORDINATOR: Sabrina Sweeney, [email protected]

Good Hope, GA


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Not near me...sorry but will keep an ear open.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

If the transport were changed to May 5 I could do Atlanta to Columbia.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Sent Sabrina an email since I don't live too far away.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

AcesWild, email Sabrina about your availability, someone else I know asked if she could change it also, maybe between you and the other woman it might work.
Looni2ns, thanks for emailing her, she is a great rescue for Labs.


----------

